# Soap making suppliers near Houston?



## ChristinaB

Does anyone know of any soap making suppliers in or around Houston, TX? I HATE shopping online! I like to see what I'm buying first! I'd like to make a trip into Houston this afternoon if I can find somewhere to go. Thanks!


----------



## JackiK

AAA Chemicals is where I buy my oils and lye.  They're actually in the Pasadena/Deer Park area, not far from the Beltway.  Haven't found any place that sells EOs, FOs, or colors.


----------



## Genny

Bitter Creek South is just outside Houston.  I don't know if they have as much great soaping supplies as BC North, though.


----------



## MsDee

I know you said you don't like buying online but I found this place that's in Texas, suppliesbystar.com


----------



## Tabitha

Daystar is down there close by.


----------



## Pinky

Neither of those places are anywhere near Houston.  I just started looking into making soap and candles so I don't know.  But does Hobby Lobby have soap making supplies?


----------



## VanessaP

Pinky said:


> Neither of those places are anywhere near Houston.  I just started looking into making soap and candles so I don't know.  But does Hobby Lobby have soap making supplies?



If you want to dabble with melt & pour soaps and plastic tray cavity molds, then yes, you can buy starter items at Hobby Lobby, Michael's, and probably Joann's. However, their MP base is not of very good quality. You will enjoy it more with a higher quality product. Also, sometimes the fragrances in the soap & candles area aren't really for skin contact, they are meant to be used in the candles and it just isn't listed.

Bitter Creek South is on the southwest edge of Houston. Their website says they do have a showroom but cannot take in-store orders, so you would need to buy online and pick up during pickup hours the next day or two.


----------



## lsg

Here is a link with suppliers in Texas:

http://www.soap-making-essentials.com/soap-making-suppliers.html#TX


----------



## Marilyna

I also wouldn't buy melt and pour base from Hobby Lobby.  Bought some once and threw it away.  It had 0 lather.  
The only suppliers I know of other than Bitter Creek South in Stafford are Houston Candle Supply, but they don't let you just come shop, either.  Also there is Delcraft Scientific 110 Spooner in Pasadena (I assume they are still there) where I used to buy 50# bags of lye.  

You can of course, buy basic cold process soapmaking supplies at your grocery store.  For example:  lye (some stores), coconut oil, olive oil, vegetable oil, canola oil, shortening.  I like the drawer organizers from Dollar Tree for loaf molds.

Yeah, you're probably going to need to learn to love online shopping.  It's just not that feasible to buy fragrance oils locally and there is no substitute for good fragrance oils or essential oils.


----------

